# PocketWizard MiniTT vs Phottix Odin for HSS



## pwp (Jun 25, 2012)

The 200th sync speed on the 5D3 is a bit limiting, 300th on the 1D4 is less limiting. 
Canon HSS is a godsend but uses battery power like a hungry monster. 
I'm running 580EX & 580EXII off Quantum TurboT3 batteries.

So, PocketWizard MiniTT vs Phottix Odin for HSS. 
Which one works best for my current 5D3 & 1D4 with 580's?

Thanks in advance.

PW


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 25, 2012)

I personally use the Odins and they work great so I vote for them, I chose odins over pocket wizards as there
is a mix of opinions out there about pocket wizards being good or not, lots of lovers and haters, also the odins are cheaper, odins can fire studio strobes up to 1/8000 sec too, I'm not sure if pocket wizards can do that


----------



## pwp (Jun 25, 2012)

My prime reason for looking at this hardware is for flash-on-camera HSS purposes. If the PW MiniTT works on 1D4 & 5D3 in this function with the hypersync type of power efficiencies then that is a big plus. Reading up indicates that Odins have a great rep for reliability but it's not clear to me if they enable similar power usage benefits as the PW MiniTT. 

PW


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 25, 2012)

you are talking about higher flash output power while retaining the higher shutter speeds rather than the reduced flash power using the built in HSS function?

if thats true then odins will let you fire the flash at full power with whatever sync speed you want up to 1/8000

i did have some sync issues at 1/250 specifically not sure why

if you give me some specific idea of what you are chasing i can do some tests over the next few days and post em up


----------



## Viggo (Jun 25, 2012)

I got my 580's to sync at 1/400s (with proper SYNC, not Highspeed) with the Flex system from Pocket Wizard, which was frikkin awesome!! The problems was that they were useless in everywhich way when it comes to taking them out of the bag and trying to get them to trigger, plus, the 1/400s HSS was only at 1/1 output. But it worked great and the Odin's doesn't have an option like this at all, and if I go up to 1/400s on them, it's like on camera and every other trigger, you get zero power.

I use to 580's in 60x90 softbox with each it's own CP-E4 pack, and if I go past 1/200s sync, I get no power. I usually use my flashes at near full power, so I don't have anything to work with if I go over to HS.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 9, 2012)

My Pocketwizard Mini tt & Flexes got returned a couple months ago. I event had them ship me brand new ones, same prob. Very inconsistant. I couldn't rely on them for critical portrait work. Doing over id do Odins until i could switch to the Canon Wireless. Right now i am using my old Pocket Wizard Plus II's and they never let me down. Yes, i use a light meter for shooting with those but they are very reliable.


----------



## swrightgfx (Jul 23, 2012)

Personally, I'd go for Pixel King. They generally offer the same support but not at ridiculous prices. After all, none of them are built to take much of a beating...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 24, 2012)

Viggo said:


> I got my 580's to sync at 1/400s (with proper SYNC, not Highspeed) with the Flex system from Pocket Wizard, which was frikkin awesome!! The problems was that they were useless in everywhich way when it comes to taking them out of the bag and trying to get them to trigger, plus, the 1/400s HSS was only at 1/1 output. But it worked great and the Odin's doesn't have an option like this at all, and if I go up to 1/400s on them, it's like on camera and every other trigger, you get zero power.
> 
> I use to 580's in 60x90 softbox with each it's own CP-E4 pack, and if I go past 1/200s sync, I get no power. I usually use my flashes at near full power, so I don't have anything to work with if I go over to HS.



I dont quite get what you are saying here, the odins will let you fire any flash at up to 1/8000 sec at full power including 580s


----------



## pwp (Jul 30, 2012)

The Odins sound like awesome value for most HSS requirements, but what interests me is the Optimized HSS promised by Pocket Wizard http://www.pocketwizard.com/inspirations/technology/fp_sync_hss/

Quote from Pocket Wizard website:

"_But HSS is a battery hog as it needs a lot of power to pulse the light. Through extensive experimentation, we found a way to reduce the total power used while giving you more power, and thus more light, when you need it. This means more light (which equals greater working distance), faster recycling times and more flashes per battery set when shooting in Canon's HSS/FP Flash mode.
Because the new MiniTT1 Transmitter and FlexTT5 Transceiver communicate through-the-shoe with the camera system, they can control the HSS burst duration. By precisely matching flash duration to the shutter speed, large gains in efficiency are found, as much as 70% in many cases, for both remote and on-camera flashes."_

This is the function that really in interests me. Is anyone successfully using the MiniTT or FlexTT5 specifically for this function?

PW


----------



## Bosman (Jul 31, 2012)

I wouldnt do PW unless you are using Nikon my friend.


----------



## pwp (Aug 2, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I wouldn't do PW unless you are using Nikon my friend.



Really? Can you elaborate? What are the issues?

PW


----------



## Bosman (Aug 2, 2012)

pwp said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't do PW unless you are using Nikon my friend.
> ...


I can't remember too many specifics but i would get different results each time when shooting in manual and letting the flashes have plenty of recycle time. I was getting a few consistant shots on my 1dm3 then it went to crap in a short time. I tested the re-shipped brand new items PW sent me as a way to allow PW another chance. They failed me. I used the socks then i used the expensive plastic shield i purchased with similar issues. I got on the phone with tech support and they have me do their "Top down procedure". Put the wizard on the camera, put the flash on the wizard with the sock, turn the flash on then the wizard then the camera. I ran new tests and got random results using each of the 3 cameras i own. I said i am sorry but i can't call tech support when i am doing a wedding i want to return these, i gave you guys one more chance and it didn't work out.
I am using PW plusII's manually with no issues other than one of the 3 i own decided to stop working again for the second time i have sent it in. However, these in general are very reliable.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 3, 2012)

Pw have a history of killing 580ex ii flashes just google it that's what caused me to look else where
But I can't fault the odins at all to be honest they are really really solid performers


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Pw have a history of killing 580ex ii flashes just google it that's what caused me to look else where
> But I can't fault the odins at all to be honest they are really really solid performers



I have been using PW for HSS for sometime now. Contrary to other posters I have no issues, either in missed flashes or damage to 580EXII.

That said I tend to keep the flash within about 50-60ft. 

HSS and the PW HSS work well. 

If you have a 5DIII or 1DX then these are not yet supported by PW - worth checking the others


----------



## Bosman (Aug 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Pw have a history of killing 580ex ii flashes just google it that's what caused me to look else where
> But I can't fault the odins at all to be honest they are really really solid performers


2 of my flashes have died since i used the PW TT system. Its expensive to have repaired. I have 5 flashes now, 7 if you count the 270ex's but i don't. I won't be caught without at least one working flash! I didn't use the TT system a ton over the 2yrs i had them but When i got them out i'd have extreme joy at 1/4000 sync speed and sometimes good results then other times I couldn't get consistency. I figured i had $1600 in the system i should find a way to like them...Besides who wants to fart around with RF socks and buying custom RF plastic shields just so they work? I did and they still sucked. I regret being their beta tester. In speaking with them over the phone they admitted they had a lot of problems with them for Canon. I really didn't expect that admission, still they never recalled them and offered a new improved trigger which makes them complete A** holes. Sorry, i just can't stand corporations that create crappy products and then handle it only if people complain, or just give you a work around for the problem. Seriously $1600 in flash triggers and i'm on the line with Tech support to get advice on work arounds...Its just wrong.
At least Odins work, the main on camera part however has been reported to be kinda chintzy and cheaply made. Seriously with todays plastics tech they couldn't do better? Still people don't seem to issue any other quality or function issues other than one draw back in function i just can't remember what it was.


----------



## NaturaLight (Sep 26, 2012)

Loved my Phottix Odin TTL remote flash triggers for Canon, until two of them suddenly stopped working with very little use. 

Sure, stuff happens, but Phottix isn't responding to my emails about getting them repaired/replaced under warranty. Thus right now they're just two over-priced paper weights, and I'm wondering how long the other two will continue to function. (Could lousy customer service be a cultural phenomenon?)


----------



## lucuias (Sep 27, 2012)

I was pocketwizard flex TT5 user and was pissed on the miss fire and over exposure issue with my previous body 60D.After switch to phottix odin,it is a heaven and earth.No more miss fire,no more overexposure issue.It works like a charm.


----------

